# Faunus LSD auf Low-Riser-Lenker umrüsten



## MarkusH. (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mein LSD Faunus Carbon, das aktuell mit einem Flat-Lenker ausgerüstet ist, auf einen Low Riser umbauen. Meine Frage ist nun, ob sich das negativ auf das gesamte Fahrverhalten auswirken könnte? Kann die Geometrie des Bikes so sehr auf Race / Marathon getrimmt sein, daß sie nur mit einem Flat-Lenker stimmig ist? Oder ist die Änderung des Lenker insgesamt so "unbedeutend" für die Geometrie, dass das kein Problem sein wird? Wäre super, wenn mir da jemand aus Erfahrung mit dem gleichen Bike oder mit generellem Bike-Basiswissen helfen könnte. Danke im Voraus und Grüße. Markus


----------



## Joscha (19. Januar 2010)

denke wirst nicht viele finden die "erfahrungen" mit dem model haben^^. 

ich würds einfach mal ausprobieren wie es dir gefällt/zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wadenripper (19. Januar 2010)

Geht problemlos. Fahrverhalten wird etwas trailiger:
Grüße


----------



## Rocklandbiker (19. Januar 2010)

das Bike kenn ich doch


----------



## PacMan (20. Januar 2010)

Kann bestätigen, dass das kein Problem ist.
Natürlich verändert sich das Fahrverhalten dadurch (sonst würdest du ja auch kaum einen anderen Lenker wollen ). Aber meiner Meinung nach passt es sehr gut zu dem Rad.


----------



## pedale3 (2. Februar 2010)

...kann ich auch nur bestätigen.

hatte zwischendurch mal ne flatbar mit barends probiert und fand es fürchterlich. ein 20mm lowrizer passt viel besser.

Leider hat mein Hauptrahmen bereits das zeitliche gesegnet. sonst wär ich immernoch mit dem LSD unterwegs.

/pedale


----------

